# Scientists have found a new strain of bacteria that is resistant to all antibiotics



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"The unstoppable superbug was first found in China a few weeks ago. Chinese and British scientists identified the first strain in a pig, then in raw pork meat and then in a small number of people. Experts, while worried about the potential effect this discovery would have, hoped it would remain in China. But this week those hopes were dashed when researchers in Denmark revealed they had found a similar strain in poultry from Germany as well as in a Danish man who had never travelled outside the country. The superbug has also been found in Malaysia."

"A number of studies have shown that travellers going to countries that have resistant bacteria in them will often come back with those resistant bacteria sitting in their bowels. If it doesn't cause an infection then it's OK and usually after a few months they lose that bacteria. But if it does it can cause serious problems."

"Well, it basically means the bacteria that causes common gut, urinary and blood infections in humans, can now become "pan-resistant" to all antibiotics currently available. Plus this new strain has the ability to make other bacteria from different families resistant, opening up another can of worms."

"It has been estimated that by 2050 around 100 trillion dollars will be spent on antibiotic resistant bacteria and there will be about 300 million deaths."

Mcr-1, e.coli: New superbug that is resistant to all antibiotics


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> "The unstoppable superbug was first found in China a few weeks ago. Chinese and British scientists identified the first strain in a pig, then in raw pork meat and then in a small number of people. Experts, while worried about the potential effect this discovery would have, hoped it would remain in China. But this week those hopes were dashed when researchers in Denmark revealed they had found a similar strain in poultry from Germany as well as in a Danish man who had never travelled outside the country. The superbug has also been found in Malaysia."
> 
> "A number of studies have shown that travellers going to countries that have resistant bacteria in them will often come back with those resistant bacteria sitting in their bowels. If it doesn't cause an infection then it's OK and usually after a few months they lose that bacteria. But if it does it can cause serious problems."
> 
> ...


Thanks SideKahr,

This is good news.

Slippy have you lost your mind again?

No Sir, my good friend. I'm an optimistic sumbitch, you know a "glass half full kinda feller" so...if we feed muslimes raw pork with this bacteria we could possibly eliminate 1.5 Billion of them!

Yes indeed, good news.:eagerness:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> "The unstoppable superbug was first found in China a few weeks ago. Chinese and British scientists identified the first strain in a pig, then in raw pork meat and then in a small number of people. Experts, while worried about the potential effect this discovery would have, hoped it would remain in China. But this week those hopes were dashed when researchers in Denmark revealed they had found a similar strain in poultry from Germany as well as in a Danish man who had never travelled outside the country. The superbug has also been found in Malaysia."
> 
> "A number of studies have shown that travellers going to countries that have resistant bacteria in them will often come back with those resistant bacteria sitting in their bowels. If it doesn't cause an infection then it's OK and usually after a few months they lose that bacteria. But if it does it can cause serious problems."
> 
> ...


"Within one linear centimeter of your lower colon there lives and works more bacteria (about 100 billion) than all humans who have ever been born. Yet many people continue to assert that it is we who are in charge of the world." - Neil deGrasse Tyson
:mrgreen:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Biological attack from isis using the refugees to spread it throughout the world?? Kill all the infidels with out firing a shot.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Another reason to revamp travel visas and travel to areas with infectious disease that we here are not prepared to battle.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I watched a show a while back about what might cause the end of the world. On the show they went over the usual suspects like nuclear war and natural disasters but came to the conclusion some virus or bacteria would end up wiping us all out.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Frightening!


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Everyone knew this was coming. No one argued against it or played down the seriousness of it. It is funny, everyone just sort of expected it. Not sure how credible the site is.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Actually it is only resistant to CURRENT KNOWN meds...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> "Within one linear centimeter of your lower colon there lives and works more bacteria (about 100 billion) than all humans who have ever been born. Yet many people continue to assert that it is we who are in charge of the world." - Neil deGrasse Tyson
> :mrgreen:


Slippy just has one single bacteria near his lower colon. It is, however, named Chuck Norris.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Actually it is only resistant to CURRENT KNOWN meds...


I was talking to my wife about this, since this is her field of expertise, and she said something interesting... companies have not really been doing a lot of research into new anti-biotics since they are a low-profit drug.

The trick isn't finding something that will kill the bacteria, rather, it's find something that will kill the bacteria and NOT KILL THE PERSON at the same time or permanently damage him or her.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Slippy just has one single bacteria near his lower colon. It is, however, named Chuck Norris.


I am a little concerned that you are thinking about slippy's colon... >wow that will give you a full body shiver<


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Actually it is only resistant to CURRENT KNOWN meds...


Correct, but (and I am NOT an expert) I have read that despite "stronger" antibiotics, we haven't really come up with an entirely new type of antibiotic in decades. Bacteria get more and more resistant all the time. The day is fast approaching when they will not work, and we will be right back to the pre penicillin days. Very high mortality rates.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You really never bought into that "What happens in China stays in China" thing did ya?


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

You really never bought into that "What happens in China stays in China" thing did ya?

Ya know those flu shots that are en vogue every fall? Nearly all strains of flu begin in
the area around SE Asia. And now this.

Makes me wonder just what these people are doing that results in a new wave of infection
sweeping around the world every year?! One of these years one is going to really take hold
and result in a true pandemic. It's a matter of time. Spanish Flu was one in the early 20th
century...major killer for the time.

Asian People! Stop doing whatever it is that you're doing!! The world can't take it!

The flu shot is a crap shoot anyway. They make an educated guess of what they THINK will
present the most likely threat and make the vaccine for that. Then all you can do is hope
they did a good job of guessing.

Grim


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am a little concerned that you are thinking about slippy's colon... >wow that will give you a full body shiver<


Slippy's colon is a vital part of Slippy's online persona, because he says a lot of crap... and we all know where that comes from, right?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Slippy's colon is a vital part of Slippy's online persona, because he says a lot of crap... and we all know where that comes from, right?


(Slippy Beams with Pride! :tears_of_joy


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy Beams with Pride! :tears_of_joy


Rumor is.......Slip does most of his posting while enjoying sessions on the crapper.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Rumor is.......Slip does most of his posting while enjoying sessions on the crapper.


We all do that.

Right?

Right?

(hearing sound of silence)

Hmmmm......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> We all do that.
> 
> Right?
> 
> ...


Remind me never to borrow your mouse.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Remind me never to borrow your mouse.


I think you mean his phone.
(and mine :mrgreen: )


----------

